# Moving Machinery



## TOBARApprentice (Apr 17, 2022)

Hey everyone.  For anyone moving machinery in the 416, 905 and 519 I am more than happy to recommend United Rentals (Brantford) electric/hydraulic dolly.  I used it to lift a 450lb Starrett Granite surface plate up the stairs at my old townhouse and down into the new basement shop at the new house.  Too, a 1500 lb knee mill (in parts), was moved. I used a Standard fridge cart to move the Boyar Schultz surface grinder and base cabinet in 3 pieces and a Standard Modern 13” Utililathe and base cabinet in 4 pieces, but after using the cart, I should have rented sooner.  The unit does all the work, you just keep it balanced.  I was quoted $1500a piece, so $4500 and $750 for the granite plate for a rigging company to move everything.  To rent a trailer and rent the cart was just under $150 “taxes in” and with the help of a buddy we managed in a day. 

Just for all those out there reading about the challenges and perhaps shying away from picking up that little dream machine you’ve been eyeing, there is a really easy and cost effective solution out there.  

Best of luck everybody, we’re all in this together, lol. 

Cheers. 

Derek


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 17, 2022)

Let's see some pics of the new basement shop space.......


----------



## TOBARApprentice (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## TOBARApprentice (Apr 17, 2022)

It’s more like a play room than a shop……


----------



## Brent H (Apr 17, 2022)

@TOBARApprentice : Bravo!!  Beautiful place to work and have fun.  Very nicely appointed and laid out.


----------



## Mcgyver (Apr 17, 2022)

A nice looking shop, I'm with you on not an inch of wasted wall space


----------



## Tom O (Apr 17, 2022)

Come on! Even a gum ball machine!


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 17, 2022)

Fantastic space! Beautiful pattern makers vise!!!


----------



## TOBARApprentice (Apr 17, 2022)

Thanks everyone.  You're all welcome to come by anytime.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Apr 17, 2022)

Nice shop, and clean. Mine always look like a tornado hit.


----------



## Hacker (Apr 18, 2022)

That is impressive and a very efficient use of space


----------



## architect (Apr 18, 2022)

Amazing workspace! I'm trying to setup something as well in the basement and garage so it's nice to see photos as reference/inspiration. Do you have any photos of the dolly you rented?


----------



## Mcgyver (Apr 18, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> Nice shop, and clean. Mine always look like a tornado hit.


yeah, but my mom always made sure the shirt was clean and the hair combed for picture day


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 20, 2022)

@TOBARApprentice  I love your shop!  You are so organized - I can learn a thing or 2 from you!


----------



## Tom O (Apr 20, 2022)

If my Son had that he wouldn’t let me in.


----------



## buckbrush (May 10, 2022)

Wow. A cole drill, Rockwell hardness tester, optical comparator …  neat and organized , best equipped small shop ever.


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 10, 2022)

Wow, looks great! So clean. Do you do any work there at all - I mean everything looks show room.


----------

